# Amazing Breeders in PA?



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone know of good breeders in PA? Can you make a list? I'm looking for a female maltese.... but no way do I want to go about 1500 dollars.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Have you checked with the AMA's website of recommended breeders yet? I am sure there's a number out that way, Sweetie.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You may have trouble with that amount with good reputable show breeders. I would think it would most likely be that much or much more. Have you considered rescuing a maltese from one of the maltese rescue groups? Also, if you are not set on a puppy you can often get a nice retired female from a good breeder if you inquire.


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

I have considered a rescue, but this is my first maltese so I'm set on a breeder... The next maltese I get will definitley be from a rescue. And to answer almitra question, I have look on the AMA breeders page.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Didn't you just ask about Josymir Maltese? She is a wonderful breeder. Maltese females are more than males. If your budget is below 1500, there are some wonderful rescue Maltese needing homes. If you would still like a female puppy from an ethical show breeder, it is worth saving for, IMO. The girls usually start in the 2000 range. Good luck in your search.:blush:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Shut up! You want a fine malt, but you don't want to pay. Sorry, fella. Maybe you just haven't been around the block. Sit, listen and learn. I'm sorry to break it to you, but a fine, well bred malt costs almost twice that. A malt from a byb could be had for half the price and possible vet bills of gee...four times. Come on...this is your loving companion. If you simply don't have the money, then wait and save. If you simply don't want to spend the money...then....I don't know. Go to a shelter and save a life.
My baby is from Josymir and I absolutely would not have wanted to spend one penny less for her. Josey sure isn't getting rich. If you are sincere, then stay and listen and save your pennies, dollars, etc. Keep us posted. Honestly, I may sound harsh, but I only want to inform you of the real world. Maltese dogs are a major expense to care for. They have very small litters and show-breeders who devote themselves to carrying for their babies hardy get by. Perhaps you need to research the breed and all that is involved before you even think more about getting a Maltese.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Didn't you just ask about Josymir Maltese? She is a wonderful breeder. Maltese females are more than males. If your budget is below 1500, there are some wonderful rescue Maltese needing homes. If you would still like a female puppy from an ethical show breeder, it is worth saving for, IMO. The girls usually start in the 2000 range. Good luck in your search.:blush:


Yes, you asked about Josymir and Candelwyck. If they are out of your price range, rather than 'waste' your money on a byb (backyard breeder) I chime in and agree about a rescue. 

PA is puppy mill central. Puppy mills keep their dogs in horrible living conditions and care only about profit - not genetic testing or even proper care for their 'livestock'. They are ONLY in it for the money. Pet stores get all their pets from puppy mills, regardless of the lies they will tell you. No responsible breeder will sell their dogs to a pet store. (I don't know if you'd even consider that, so forgive me for getting on my soap box)

If you look on Petfinder, or contact Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, or AMA rescue (you can PM plentypets20, she is part of AMA rescue), you may find young Maltese looking fof homes. Rescues are fully vetted (if that's the right term, lol) and usually come spayed already. You just can't imagine the love that you get from a rescue.

Again, good luck in your search.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Shut up! You want a fine malt, but you don't want to pay. Sorry, fella. Maybe you just haven't been around the block. Sit, listen and learn. I'm sorry to break it to you, but a fine, well bred malt costs almost twice that. A malt from a byb could be had for half the price and possible vet bills of gee...four times. Come on...this is your loving companion. If you simply don't have the money, then wait and save. If you simply don't want to spend the money...then....I don't know. Go to a shelter and save a life.
> My baby is from Josymir and I absolutely would not have wanted to spend one penny less for her. Josey sure isn't getting rich. If you are sincere, then stay and listen and save your pennies, dollars, etc. Keep us posted. Honestly, I may sound harsh, but I only want to inform you of the real world. Maltese dogs are a major expense to care for. They have very small litters and show-breeders who devote themselves to carrying for their babies hardy get by. Perhaps you need to research the breed and all that is involved before you even think more about getting a Maltese.


OOps. I didn't mean that you should actually shut up. That is just kind of an expression.You most certainly have every right to say what you feel....I just meant...oh, you know...teen talk kind of stuff....from an ole' lady.:blush:


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't mean to sound mean. But I've researched the Maltese breed for 3 years.... Even if it might not sound like it to you, cause I just became a member of this site. But I find myself well educated. I may not know as much as a owner who has had a maltese, but I know pretty darn well for a young girl with a computer & books.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Alex said:


> I don't mean to sound mean. But I've researched the Maltese breed for 3 years.... Even if it might not sound like it to you, cause I just became a member of this site. But I find myself well educated. I may not know as much as a owner who has had a maltese, but I know pretty darn well for a young girl with a computer & books.


I didn't mean to question your intelligence or research, Alex, when I mentioned pet stores, but they are (to some) a quick answer. Sometimes I just like to drive the point home, lol.

If you can't find a girl within your price range, I would suggest either a male or - as I and others have said before - a rescue. I hope you can find a little Malt to make your life SO much happier!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

I wasen't talking to you Linda, ahah... and yeah I would NEVER EVER go to a pet store. It's just sad how they work, with the puppymills and stuff. I'll think over the male idea, but I think I might stay with female, and just save.


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to ask... Say if I did want to buy a maltese from josymir. If I got a female, and I got quality shampoo, crates, toys, etc. Including health care and everything... how much do you experienced maltese owners think I would have to save?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tough question. First, figure the amount of the pup herself. Then add $200 or so for the essentials: ex-pen, shampoo, toys, bed, wee wee pads if you're pad training (I may be low-balling it at $200. Maybe $300). Vet care - depends on where the pup is in terms of vaccinations when you get her. There may be vaccinations that she'll need, then her spay at around 6 months plus baby teeth to be removed. Those costs are impossible to estimate because it depends on where you live. I live in NYC and the costs show it - more expensive.


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

A josymir female maltese ranges from 2300-2500 .... so adding the essentials, say 2800 at top price. Not adding the health care. Do you think(in your opinion) that 4000 is too much or not enough or what? Idk.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think that $4,000 would put you in a good position for the immediate future. That's taking approx $1,200 for vet care, right? Depending upon where you are, that should be more than enough, but best to save the rest (if there is any!) for future (including heartworm and flea medication, annual check ups, etc). Consider monthly or every two month grooming (unless you're going to do that yourself - then add the costs of grooming equipment), plus incidentals. 

You want to feed a high quality food, which Josymir can help you with, I bet. But it won't be cheap. Bonnie eats Stella and Chewy's Freeze Dried Raw, which runs about $60 every other month.

I guess it's all perception. What may be a lot of money to some (like me!) may not be to others.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe you can find a pup from rescue,there's lots of them being dumped these days...
I know mine we cheap 8 years ago at $1500 each,but if I had it to do over again,knowing what I do now,I'd start w/ rescues.... not because of the money but because of the need for homes... I have two Malts from a breeder, two from rescue and they're all the loves of my life,my cocker came from a pet store..before I knew better.
I spend close to $95 per month feeding my crew Royal Canin Dental. Hard to make figures on the start up since they have a million squeeky toys...

I wish you well in your search,it's not a quick and easy task doing the research w/ so much out there. Whatever your choice,we'll all be here waiting for piccies!!!!


----------

